# Fluctuating TSH?



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

Just a quick question. Can Hashimoto's cause your TSH levels to swing from hypo to hyper? I think that's where I may be headed. My TSH was 26.7, then 80.2, then 9.5, and now it's 4.97. Throughout all of this, I have not been given medication because we were doing tests and trying to figure out what's going on. Now my doctor says that i don't need anything because I'm "Normal". Yet I'm still feeling like crap.

Has anyone else experienced this? What did you do to combat the crazy symptoms and how did you feel normal? I'm still extremely fatigued, I feel dizzy most times, brain fog is still here, neck still hurts....I'm so over feeling like crap.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hashimoto's can do a lot of funky things, but I'll leave that part to the people here who have it.

I hope your doctor has done other thyroid tests besides TSH? If yes, please post. I'm shocked that a doctor would see a TSH of 80something and not prescribe thyroid replacement...


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I have Hashis and thyroiditis , my TSH has fluctuated wildly, between 53 down to 6 and then up to 14 ect, but it was never up as high as 80 that I know of-I felt rotten when it was 53 gosh.

Is it possible for you to get a second opinion?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yes, Hashi's can cause your TSH to swing wildly when your antibodies are really flaring and going after your thyroid. But, like others said, I hope your doc is testing more than just TSH?


----------

